# Our Ms Mantis and some questions



## Fins (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section but it seemed to cover a number of areas.

Before a week ago I knew nothing about mantids now I know next to nothing  

The little I've learned has been from here so thanks and what a great forum!

Bkg... I was leaving work in rural Georgia a week and a half ago and found the mantid below and thought my girls would enjoy it. My little ones had named him Mr. Mantis.  From what I had read I was suspecting the mantid was a female and I'm guessing she is a S. Carolina... can someone confirm the id?

After perusing the enclosures section, I made her the one below.  Any comments/recommendations?  I wasn't sure if the size was ideal or on the small side and if I had too much in the enclosure.  We have been feeding her moths and other flying insects we can catch at night, just one a night unless they are very small.  Having a hard time b/c of the cool weather I think catching food (not to mention getting them in the enclosure, having a feeder hole helps out a lot!) so I picked up some feeder crickets last night.  She doesn't venture off the top very much so I had to hand them to her using forceps.

Well Sunday night we had female confirmed as when we got home she was laying an ooth, if that's the right terminology.  I am not sure if I'm supposed to move it to another container or leave it as is.  Not sure how easily it could be removed from the stick or if it's a good idea or not.  Any suggestions?  I'm reading posts in the breeding section but all the varieties have me a little confused.

Anyway, I appreciate any help and suggestions.

Thanks!

PS... posting from my phone b/c my laptop just died so hopefully not too many typos and it posts ok.

Here are the pics...









































Thanks for looking!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks good to me, plenty of light to get in, stuff to hang from and ventilation! After the ooth drys, in a few days, you can push on the ooth or around it and get it to slide off unless you can take the whole twig, and with low heat glue gun, glue it to another container to hatch, misting a few times a week, in six weeks u should have babies. I could not tell the species, but someone else will be able to see and id it for you, this pc does not show pics good, or it could be me ole eyes :lol: She should be able to eat along with the crickets, superworms, roaches, moths, spiders, blue bottle flies and things like that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2009)

You did good. That is a fine enclosure for an adult. I would just take the stick out with the ooth on it as it could be damaged by trying to remove it.


----------



## ismart (Oct 14, 2009)

It is a carolina mantis!  Your set-up looks great! If you don't want to hatch that ooth now, you could put it in the fridge or leave it outside to overwinter till spring. If you decide to put it in the fridge just make sure you mist it every few days so it does not dry out.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice enclosure


----------



## Fins (Oct 14, 2009)

When I remove the stick do I place it more vertical or keep an angle like it was laid or is that important? Also, is the size of the container I'd put the ooth/stick in important... was thinking a 32oz peanut butter jar cut &amp; vented similar to the deli cups I've seen here or possibly a 1 gallon square container I have. Once they hatch I guess you separate them into smaller containers? Guess these questions are more for the breeding section... got some reading to do.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 14, 2009)

Fins said:


> When I remove the stick do I place it more vertical or keep an angle like it was laid or is that important? Also, is the size of the container I'd put the ooth/stick in important... was thinking a 32oz peanut butter jar cut &amp; vented similar to the deli cups I've seen here or possibly a 1 gallon square container I have. Once they hatch I guess you separate them into smaller containers? Guess these questions are more for the breeding section... got some reading to do.Thanks everyone!


You can put the stick in whatever angle you like. Whereever you put your ooth, just make sure there's enough ventilation. In regards to separating them into smaller containers when they hatch, you can leave them together for a while until they get larger before separating them.


----------



## Fins (Oct 14, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> You can put the stick in whatever angle you like. Whereever you put your ooth, just make sure there's enough ventilation. In regards to separating them into smaller containers when they hatch, you can leave them together for a while until they get larger before separating them.


Great... thanks!


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2009)

Fins said:


> Great... thanks!


Since most ooths hatch more nymphs than many can handle it is best to just keep them all together until you end up with a number you can handle. I shoot for ten unless it is something like an orchid mantis where I want to try and keep them all. Some will die and some will be eaten. That is ok because you should be left with the best.

The same type of enclosure you have there will work to incubate the ooth but you must have mesh over the holes that fruit flies cannot escape from. Care for the ooth just like you would the adult mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 14, 2009)

When placing the ooth, make sure that the zipper looking part (part opposite of the layed part) is either pointing down or on a lean where they can exit without any extra effort!


----------



## Fins (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Since most ooths hatch more nymphs than many can handle it is best to just keep them all together until you end up with a number you can handle. I shoot for ten unless it is something like an orchid mantis where I want to try and keep them all. Some will die and some will be eaten. That is ok because you should be left with the best. The same type of enclosure you have there will work to incubate the ooth but you must have mesh over the holes that fruit flies cannot escape from. Care for the ooth just like you would the adult mantis.


Ugh... very sad news. Ms Mantis died last night. Don't know what happened as I didn't notice until I went to feed her last night. I made the enclosure SAT and she seemed to take to it well. I thought laying the ooth was a good sign of that. The paper towel under the sphagnum moss was moist. I misted initially and then skipped a day and even put a small spray on the corner of the screen since she didn't seem to venture down very much. The mist on the walls would be gone over night so I figured the ventilation was ok. For the earlier houses I had been squirting 2-3 ml of water onto the soil bottom. I did use tap water but I let it sit open over night before using similar to what I use to do for our coy pond. Didn't see any oncoming signs as she was eating every night maybe some night a smaller flying bug than others depending on our luck. The last two nights we fed her 1 cricket bought from a pet store. I kept the crickets in a cleaned coffee can with a towel and a couple thin slices of potato. We didn't let her out of the enclosure as we hadn't quite gotten there yet plus I didn't think it a good idea around our 3yr &amp; 6yr girls right now. Could have been her time but just wanted to try and learn form any mistakes.

A couple questions...

What's a typical life span for a S. Carolina... 6mos, 1yr or ? I figured she was an adult but thought she might have a while yet.

Any signs that they've reached maturity and time is near? Is the fact that it's OCT and she was wild mean she probably didn't have long?

Do they lay multiple ooths? My wife was afraid that they lay and die soon after but I was under the impression they can mate &amp; lay ooths multiple times.

Appreciate all the advice and I have cleared and clean the container replacing with only the stick with the ooth, a paper towel plus a little sphagnum moss. Can you over spray albeit watching for mold ect...? I'll be away for 4 days and wanted to make sure the humidity would be ok... maybe a small capful of water in the bottom?? Will see about adding some micro mesh or just make another container. As for the orientation I was planning on leaving it as she laid it which can be seen in my last pic in the OP... started rounded and ended up kind of pointy as she laid it from top to bottom of the stick which I assumed she laid it in it's proper orientation i.e. rounded side = top pointy (tapering off) side = bottom.

Thanks again!!

------------------

RIP Ms Mantis


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2009)

Most likely old age. Not sure of your location but they die first frost. That species lives from spring to first frost, however many months that typically is in your area. In the future you can use either moss or the paper towels. No need to use both. Don't use a dish of water for mantids. For most adults they really only need misted a few times a week. I don't even use a substrate for most adults. I don't think you did anything wrong. As for the ooth, basically you just want the outside of it facing down or almost down.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 15, 2009)

They can lay many ooths.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2009)

If you are using the water just to keep humidity in the container while your away, then it is fine. I think Rick thought u were leaving it for the mantis ghosts! :lol:


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been out of town for a few days...glad to meet you and see your pictures. Your mantid most likely just died from old age. She probably laid other ooths outside before you found her. Now, though, you can hatch the ooth and raise the babies! I love the carolinas...they are my favorites.

Where in GA are you?

Rebecca


----------



## sk8erkho (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow!!!1 Congrats!! The new parents of the babies!!!! you guys are doing just great with the enclosure!!! the new babies are in the best of hands here at the forum. I have been away for a while but these guys are the BEST!!!! You will find any thing you need right here at any time of day or night!!!!!


----------



## Fins (Oct 17, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Where in GA are you?Rebecca


Atlanta


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 17, 2009)

Fins said:


> Atlanta


Well, welcome! I live at exit 129 off I-85 (Hoschton). I seem to be finding more and more carolinas as the season goes on, so you may well find another.

Rebecca


----------

